# Spot at El Rompido - 9 - 13 Sept



## need_my_wedge (Feb 20, 2020)

Bit of a hail mary really as we only know each other from posting here (have only done one foum meet at Trump the other year).

We have a small group of 8 heading to El Rompido in southern Spain at the beginning of September for 4 nights and 3, possibly 4 rounds of golf. One of the guys got his dates mixed and has had to withdraw leaving us in a bind. All of the guys we know that may be interested are already away around that time. Dropping to 7 players increases the cost per person significantly to the point it becomes unfeasible. Before I cancel the trip, thought I'd post here. We're a pretty decent gang aged between 50 - 60 (not precluding anyone outside that range ), mix of handicaps from 7 - 26. The deal includes the golf, eat all you can buffet breakfast and dinner, all beers and drinks from 5pm - midnight, and the flight transfer from/ to Faro for £445. The return flight to Faro is additional. We played El Rompido 2 years ago, they have two courses, both pretty decent, good practice facilities too, if anyone fancies a spot of golf in the sun with a few laughs and a few more beers, drop me a PM.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 20, 2020)

I can't help you as I am in group going to Southern Spain ( Islantilla and El Rompido) a few weeks later but I can thoroughly recommend  El Rompido to others that may be thinking of helping need_my_wedge out.
We - 16 of us -stayed for a week at El Rompido last October and played both courses. The courses ,facilities, accommodation and food were all good. The courses provide a mix of tough , interesting and playable holes. You will enjoy it.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 20, 2020)

Sorry cant help as I go with a group every December to El Rompido. Two great courses with excellent on site accommodation and first rate food.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for the positive endorsement chaps. We've changed the place now and moved away from Rompido, back to Amendoeira with a deal that works for 7 players.


----------



## gopher99 (Feb 21, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thanks for the positive endorsement chaps. We've changed the place now and moved away from Rompido, back to Amendoeira with a deal that works for 7 players.
		
Click to expand...

Amendoeira has two tough courses, especially if the wind gets up. You can’t beat it for value either, with buggies included in the package. The only slight downside we had when staying there, that it was a little far from anywhere. But we hire a minibus to go to Albufeira for the night which was 160 euros return between 12 of us, so it wasn’t to bad. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 21, 2020)

gopher99 said:



			Amendoeira has two tough courses, especially if the wind gets up. You can’t beat it for value either, with buggies included in the package. The only slight downside we had when staying there, that it was a little far from anywhere. But we hire a minibus to go to Albufeira for the night which was 160 euros return between 12 of us, so it wasn’t to bad. Enjoy your trip.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, we've been there twice before. We normally pop into Alcantarilha, there are a couple of small but good restaurants there. We're too old for clubbing, we prefer to sink a few beers and wash them down with a few bottles of wine. 😀


----------

